# General > General Knives & Blades >  DOC Auction Knife Build WIP

## crashdive123

This thread is for all that are making a knife for the DOC auction build.  Winter had a great idea with the concept, and an equally great idea for this thread.  All that are making a knife for this project can post their progress here.  This will not only be knives to raise a little money for a great cause, but can be used to help others that might be interested in knife making.  It might "demystify" some of the process.  The thread is stickied so that it is easy to be find.  November is the time frame that we are shooting for to have all knives complete (I'd say early November if possible) that way they can be auctioned off and sent out in time for Christmas.

So - if you're making one - and you are so inclined - post your progress here.

----------


## Skinner

Here's the Start of One of the 3 I Said I Will Be Doing .
Here's The Rough Shape and Look So Far .
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Close Up of Blade 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

metal knives only ?
i assume you're looking for something functional

always wanted to try to " flintnap " a blade

----------


## crashdive123

> metal knives only ?
> i assume you're looking for something functional
> 
> always wanted to try to " flintnap " a blade


This is the thread that got it going.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...at-do-you-want  The only real thing that folks voted on was the style of blade.  Drop point won the poll, but I don't think anybody would complain if you made something different.  I'd like to see you knap a blade.

----------


## Winter

It's a charity auction, so the more the merrier.

----------


## crashdive123

OK - I need some input (is that cheating?).  I've got a design that I like drawn out, and I just ordered some steel yesterday.  Would members rather see rusty saw blade material or clean steel that I ordered for this?

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> OK - I need some input (is that cheating?).  I've got a design that I like drawn out, and I just ordered some steel yesterday.  Would members rather see rusty saw blade material or clean steel that I ordered for this?


 Care to elaborate? What kind of steel? DEFINITELY would like to see your drawings.

----------


## Winter

I like the rusty old steel myself. It reminds me of me.

----------


## canid

those saw blades have character.

----------


## crashdive123

> Care to elaborate? What kind of steel? DEFINITELY would like to see your drawings.


I will after I profile the steel.  Got a couple to finish before I start grinding.

----------


## crashdive123

Ah what the heck.  Now I *have* to make it look like the drawing.   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sparky93

Like the shape, can't wait to see the finished product!

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> Ah what the heck.  Now I *have* to make it look like the drawing.  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Trust me, your drawings are MUCH better than mine!! That's GREAT! And you are entitled to take "Artistic License".

----------


## Winter

Nice design.

----------


## BENESSE

I gather that all participating knife craftsmen are working off of the same parameters. Once they're all done (say Nov. 15) and we have e.g. 5 finished products what happens next?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Trust me, your drawings are MUCH better than mine!! That's GREAT! And you are entitled to take "Artistic License".


 Yeah, crash......we'll allow you plenty "Autistic License".

----------


## crashdive123

> I gather that all participating knife craftsmen are working off of the same parameters. Once they're all done (say Nov. 15) and we have e.g. 5 finished products what happens next?


My understanding is that they will all be auctioned off for DOC.  Not sure of the mechanics involved, but that's how I understand it.

----------


## crashdive123

Thanks 2D - I can always count on you.  Not quite sure for what, but I can always count on you.

How's the new job going?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Thanks 2D - I can always count on you.  Not quite sure for what, but I can always count on you.
> 
> How's the new job going?


 I enjoy what I'm doing, but I would like to be home more. I guess I'm still making up my mind. LOL

----------


## crashdive123

Did you have to sell off your equipment, or can you start back up if building picks up?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Did you have to sell off your equipment, or can you start back up if building picks up?


 Everything is gone, with the exception of what is really important.....my license an my reputation.

Even though I have had three general contractors file bankruptcy on me, in the last two years, I was able to pay off my suppliers, etc., so I was able to close the business without filing bankruptcy myself. If things pick up, I have equipment dealers, and material suppliers that will give me whatever I need, with just a phone call.

 In the years that I have been in this type of work, the most important thing I have built, has been working relationships, and a reputation. If nothing else, I've learned a bunch! LOL

----------


## Winter

> I gather that all participating knife craftsmen are working off of the same parameters. Once they're all done (say Nov. 15) and we have e.g. 5 finished products what happens next?


  Not really, we are making 5" (+/-) drop point survival knives. If someone wants to add any item to it; I think that will only improve this philanthropic endeavor.

----------


## Skinner

I'm Still Going to Be Making 3 Knives .And On the Steel I Say Use What ya Got or Will Get . Most of the Knives I Make Are From Found Steel .Meaning I Found It and Didn't Pay a Dime For It Or It Was Given to Me .Mostly Old Stuff Like Saw Blades and LM blades are What I'm Working With Now a Days .

----------


## Winter

Me too Bro. It's what I use. I use the nickname "dumpster diver" on a knife forum. It's about the only recycling I do. Hahaha

----------


## crashdive123

Had some time to get started cutting a little steel.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winter

I got 3 on the drawing board before I do this one.

Looking good crash.

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah - not too sure how far I'll get this weekend.  Got one that will be headed to Afghanistan and another I need to finish.

----------


## Skinner

Ok Got 2 Done and Working On the 3rd 
The Smaller Knife Is From a Old Wrench I Found at the Fleamarket with the Bush Blade and the Larger One Is a LM blade I sanded it all the Way up to 12000 Grit No Polishing .
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here's Were I'm At On the 3rd One Figured I'd Change the Style I Usually Make and Go With Something Different .This On Is From a Lawnmower Blade and Is a Bit On the thick and Heavy Side So Need to Lighten it Up 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winter

Looking good Skinner.

----------


## crashdive123

Cool beans.  Oh wait - I'm not allowed to say that....

Cool ocean breeze.  I like them.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> Cool beans.  Oh wait - I'm not allowed to say that....
> 
> Cool ocean breeze.  I like them.


Huh? Why can't you say cool beans? Have I missed something?

Nice looking knives everyone!

----------


## Rick

Cool beans is strictly an Indiana saying. It's in the Constitution, Bible and some other really important book that escapes me at the moment. Only Hoosier can say, Cool Beans. Move along. Nothin' else to see. 




> The Smaller Knife Is From a Old Wrench


I swear I had to read that three times before I realized you didn't get it from an Old Wench. My mind is shot I tell ya.

----------


## crashdive123

Worked on it while I was waiting for glue to dry (much like waiting for paint to dry).

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Skinner

Here's Were I'm At on the 3rd Blade Put the Grind In and Need to Do More Sanding . Still Need to Fighure Out What I'll Be Useing for Handles and Guard and Bolster. Enjoy
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

The heat treat process is complete.  Today (weather depending) I'll finish grinding and make a finger guard for it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

The heat treat process is complete.  Today (weather depending) I'll finish grinding and make a finger guard for it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Are ya doin' two of them? (snort, giggle)

----------


## crashdive123

Nah.  Just one for now. :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

We just started catching the outer rain bands from what is left of Lee, but I was able to get the finger guard cut, pinned and silver soldered.  For the guard I use a cross section of bronze pipe.  I cut it and put the slot in it with that little homemade cutting wheel gizmo that I made.  This has not been buffed yet.  The soft wheel that I made for the grinder really does a great job at taking out scratches.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Drilled and pinned.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I'm using bronze for the guard and brass for the pin.  There is a slight color difference, but after it is ground smooth it isn't all that noticeable. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Setting it up to heat and solder.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

My soldering is getting better but still needs a little work.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Cleaned up the excess.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Next step is to make some Crashcarta.

----------


## crashdive123

> Are ya doin' two of them? (snort, giggle)


I just saw the double post.  I guess I'll leave it so the comments make sense.

----------


## Rick

That happens on occasion. It has to do with electrons bumping into protons and positrons passing negativetrons or something like that. Happens to me all the time, as Flo would say.

----------


## Skinner

Ok Finished the 3rd Knife Decided to Use My Vaneer Micarta And Used a Red Liner Also. I Used Balsa Wood from Crates The Green Beens and Corn Come In I Dismantled them Cut and Dyed them,Glued them All Togther and the Finished Product is What you See. Now I Have to Still Make a Seath for it Will Be Doing a Pancake Wetformed Sheath .Now Were Do They Get Sent for Auction Now that there Done .
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winter

That's a wild piece Skinner. Care to describe the features ?

----------


## crashdive123

Very cool looking.  As far as where to send them - you hang onto them for now.  Not sure exactly how Winter wants to do the auction when it is time, but after the auction - the funds are sent to me - once I receive them then the knife maker will send out the knife (knives) to the member that had the winning bid.  At least that is how we auctioned things for DOC in the past.

----------


## Willie

Nice work guys! I think I may have a small knife fetish.

----------


## Rick

Size really doesn't matter, Willie. 

Hey, Skinner! Yeah, tell us more. That's a crazy cool design. Must be sharp, I see a band aid. (snort, giggle).

----------


## Skinner

Ok Here's The Info On the Knife
Metal:Lawnmower Blade-So Unknown Steel
Red Liner: Make From a Red Beef Cutting Board(Plastic/Anti Bacterial)
Blade Size:5"
Handle Size:5"
OA Size:10"
Thickness:1/8 "
Scales Are Vaneer Style Micarta
The Shape Came To Me From Watching a Skink that Hange Around My Work Table 
The Blade is Heavy In the Hand But is Totally Balanced.
The Blade Design Is Just a Modded Style Of the Main Knives I make.I Call them Southern High Belly Skinners.

And On the Sharpness Front Yep Was Sanding the Blade and Was SSanding the Edge As I Went Along and When I Hit the 6000 Grit Bam Right threw the thumb and Was So Clean I Found Out By the Blood On the Blade .LOL
And In the Pic I Have My Wrist Wrapped Due to Savere Carpel Tunnal I Go In Sep 19 for EMG testing and Then Set up Surgery (Not till After Deer Hunting Season)I Have Processing and Skinning to Do . I Have Had It for Over 10 Years Now And It's Just Getting Worse.Doesn't Help That I Hand Sand Everything After 110 Grit up to at times 6000 Grit.

----------


## Winter

Crash, the matter of the auction I'd like to put solely in the hands of the admins and mod team.

----------


## crashdive123

I don't mind doing it, but would like some input from everybody making a knife.  List all together?  One at a time?  Either post or PM me your thoughts on how you would like to see it proceed when the time comes.

----------


## Winter

May as well discuss it openly.

There's a few ways to do it.

Maybe, instead of an auction, the makers can come up with a value for the knife and sell slots that equal that value.

Say I think my knife is worth $100. Sell 10 slots at $10 bucks and use a random number online thingy to decide which of the 10 slots is the winner.

That would leave the customer with the decision on what knife they want and $10 is not gonna break the bank so poor folk like me can get in on it.

The problem is that we need a thread for every knife and the thread is open till the slots are full.

That would be my prefered method.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm open for anything.  It's all for a good cause.  My initial thought was (looks like we'll have five knives) was to list the knives with pictures and descriptions - leave the thread open for a week or so.  Bidders could submit a bid for the knife they wanted.  If a raffle suits people better that is fine with me.  When we discussed a raffle in the past - if twenty people entered, then the money would have to be received from all twenty before the knife was sent out.  We kind of stayed away from the raffle method for that reason.

Everybody weigh in.  Hopefully we get a lot of forum members participating.  How do you want us to proceed?

----------


## crashdive123

Cut, epoxied and pinned the Crashcarta today.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winter

I'm open to an auction too Crash.

Members, help us out!

----------


## Skinner

I'm Up to Any Way it Will Be Done I'm Not a Expert Knife Maker Still Learning . And the Knives I Have Sold So Far I Have Not Sold For a Arm and a Leg . My Biggest 2 I Made Were Bowie Styles and Sold Both for 60 Bucks With Sheaths. And I Make My Knives From Found Steel Have Yet Had to Pay for Any Steel Yet.
. I Like the Slots Idea But ,I'm Up For Anything.

----------


## Rick

Skinner - Good luck on the EMG. They aren't fun.

----------


## Willie

I like the auction idea. Not much on drawings! But whatever y'all do I will def. Be in it.

Willie

----------


## BENESSE

The object, as always, is to make as much money as possible for a great cause.
Maximum participation, minimum hassle.
Do an auction. List all 5 knives (numbered?) in one thread with an opening bid for each.
Sit back and enjoy.

Now Winter had a good idea about giving more people with limited funds a shot at owning something special. That could be a whole 'nother DOC thang. Maybe with one item.  
Variety is good.

----------


## crashdive123

Made some progress.  I still need to fine tune the finger guard,  etch it and make some pants for it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winter

That's a great looking knife Crash.


On the raffle/auction. Why not just have the knifemakers decide what they wanna do with their knives?

It may take a while for the auction/raffle to happen but, wth, it's not like the DOC can't use the money whenever it arrives.

----------


## Sparky93

Awesome knife Crash, the red and black Crashcarta is wicked looking!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

What if the sticky stayed up permanently and makers could auction a knife or other wares on their own personal schedule (as projects are completed) Proceeds goto DOC. I knew I couldn't make the deadline so I didn't participate but wanted to. Crash collects maker ships. Base auction price starts with reasonable shipping cost.

----------


## crashdive123

Got the blade etched and the finger guard shaped the way I want it.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Holy cow. That's beautiful. 

War Bird... Looks like the Tlingit totem pole. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sparky93

Beautifuss, simply beautifuss!

----------


## BENESSE

That came out great, Crash.
What's the next step in the auction process?

----------


## crashdive123

The original plan (and I don't think it has changed) is to hold the auction sometime in November.

----------


## crashdive123

Figured a good bush knife should have a matching firesteel.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

Will all 5 knives be listed at the same time or will it be separate & at times each knife maker is ready?
I know some options were discussed but no consensus reached, as far as I noticed.

----------


## crashdive123

My plan (unless there are objections) is to list all five (or more) knives at once with updated pictures.  The auction will be open for a week and people can bid on whichever knife/knives they want.

----------


## crashdive123

Continuing with the WIP - started working on the sheath today.  I'm going to experiment with a new type that does not include a welt.  The idea is to shave off some leather so that the knife will slide into the shaved area.  With the thicker leather and a welt the sheath can get rather thick.  If it doesn't work there is still time before the auction to make another one.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

I made a little more progress on the sheath.  

This will be "inside" the sheath.  The snap attaches the retaining strap (no sewing this way).

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Outside view.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I use an adjustable stitching groover.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I mark the holes with this wheel.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Holes are drilled in the top piece.  I've tried using a lacing thong punch which works well but the drilled holes are much easier on the arthritis in the fingers when it acts up.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The *theory * of this design is that the knife will sit securely in the carved out section and not come in contact with the stitches.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

All glued up with a chunk of rail road track to press it in place overnight.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The final piece will be glued in place last.

----------


## Rick

And in other news...

Another trail derailment in Florida. News at 11:00.

What did you stain the leather with?

----------


## crashdive123

I'm using a leather dye made by Fiebing.

----------


## Winter

Definitely different sheath making technique.

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah - haven't really "learned" how to do it other than trial and error.  Hopefully this trial will lead to success.

----------


## Winter

Best way to learn.

----------


## crashdive123

Today's progress.

The final piece of leather glued and clamped in place.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

All of the holes drilled.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Stitching done.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The edges are burnished.  I used the belt sander for this.  A dremel type tool or brass rod in a drill work.  Some will burn the edges to seal them.  The final belt I used was a worn out 400 grit, so it does burn the edges.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Edges are smoothed.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Another coat of stain (showed the bottle this time).  The smaller bottle is a product called Edge Kote.  It dresses up the edge and seals it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Blade is wrapped in cellophane.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Knife is placed in the sheath and then just the top piece of leather is wet.  I'll let it sit like this over night.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Looking good Crash! I hadn't considered glueing what kinda glue is it?

----------


## Rick

I have to agree. Very nice.

----------


## crashdive123

CS - I use contact cement.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

nice stuff crash. youve really dove into your knife making. top notch.

----------


## crashdive123

Made some more progress.  While the knife was still wrapped in cellophane the sheath was coated with a product called Leather Sheen.  It's a acrylic, brush on coating that seals the leather (keeps the dye from running) but remains flexible (will not crack).  Next up is a little minor touch up, sharpening and lanyards for the knife and firesteel.  I'm pleased with the results on the sheath.  The bulk is kept down without the welt and as you can see (hopefully) the blade will not come in contact with the stitching.  I tried some pictures in the shade and bright sun.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Dang, man, that's pretty snazzy. Is that a dog print inlay?

----------


## crashdive123

The center pin on the knife?  It's a homemade mosaic pin - Crashpaw. :1eye:

----------


## Rick

Yeah, yeah. That's the one. I figured you made it. It's a bit small in the pic but it looked like a paw print. Crashpaw. I like it. I just hope it doesn't meet up with a Crashcat.

----------


## crashdive123

Auction time is approaching.  I'd like to shoot for the auction opening on Monday, November 7th and remain open for seven days.  If you are making one for the auction, time to get busy.  Post your progress in this thread.

----------


## Winter

I'll be getting mine started soon. Just got my shop delivered, need to build a roof for it and get the tools sorted. Buying a new grinder here next week.

I would like to raffle mine off to give more people a chance to get one on the cheap.

----------


## Skinner

I'll Re-Shoot Pics Of the Knives and the Sheaths I Made for them to Get Better and Clearer Photos Of the Items .
I'll Still Be Offering 3 Knives With Sheaths For My Part.

----------


## rebel

I thought about making something.  Then, I saw ya'lls.

----------


## crashdive123

Rebel you should make one.  The knife I got from you at the last Jamboree is one of my prized possessions.

----------


## crashdive123

Just bumping this up.  I will start the auction for the one I made a week from today.  I'll start a thread in the General Chat section (and provide a link to it in this thread).  The other auctions will be run by the members that made knives.

----------


## Winter

Mine is ready for HT.

----------


## Winter

I finally have mine hardened. I'll draw the temper back tonight.

I'll not be posting too many WIP pics as I'm too busy to mess with it but I'll post pics of the done knife and then the sheath.

I'll be raffling it off. 20 slots at $5 a slot sounds about right.

----------

